# PUBG Mitstreiter



## 7even123 (8. März 2018)

Guten Morgen

ich möchte diesen Thread hier dazu nutzen, Mitspieler für PUBG zu suchen.
Habe großen Gefallen an dem Spiel gefunden, allerdings machen Solo-Runden auf Dauer keinen allzu großen Spaß.
Finde es einfach nervig das early game zu überstehen, einigermaßen loot zu haben und dann von jemand der an der Zonengrenze im Gras liegt abgefangen zu werden. Ich weiß das gehört zum Spiel,
im duo oder squad besteht aber zumindest noch die Möglichkeit wieder revived zu werden und nicht sofort zu einer neuen Runde gezwungen zu werden.
Allgemein stell ich mir die Spiele im Duo/Squad einfach um einiges dynamischer und interessanter vor.
Random Duos/Squads sind halt auch nicht das wahre. Würde mir schon wünschen immer wieder mit den gleichen Leuten zu spielen.
Unglücklicherweise spielt aus meinem Freundeskreis niemand PUBG (alle schon zu erwachsen für Spiele )
Deshalb versuche ich mein Glück eben mal auf diese Weise.

Was suche ich genau?

-Spieler (Anfänger, Fortgeschritten, Profi..), bei denen der Spielspaß an erster Stelle steht. Sehe mich selbst noch als Anfänger, deshalb bitte keine Tryhards. Ziel ist es natürlich das ein oder andere Match zu gewinnen, allerdings ist es mir wichtiger, sich Runde für Runde zu verbessern. D.h. gemeinsam besser werden.

-leute um die 25+ jahre. mitspieler sollten eine gewisse reife an den Tag legen. Bitte keine Schreier, Flamer

-habe neben Job/Studium/etc. nur gelegentlich Zeit zum spielen. I.d.R. unter der Woche abends und am Wochenende. Ihr solltet deshalb kein Problem haben, wenn ich nicht allzu viel Zeit zum zocken habe

Das solls mal gewesen sein. 
Falls noch Fragen eurerseits sind, einfach her damit.

Habe meinen genauen steamlink momentan nicht zur Hand, reiche den aber heute abend nach. Bis dahin könnt ihr ja bei Interesse euren steamlink posten und ich adde.
Hoffentlich finden sich ein paar Mitspieler, sodass viele spannende Duo/squad runden zustande kommen.

Bis dahin; Beste Grüße


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. März 2018)

Ich spiele alle paar Abende oder nur mal am WE mit meinem Bruder und einem Kumpel 3-Mann-Squad. Wir sind alle Anfang 20 und nehmen das Spiel nicht so ernst, holen uns aber dennoch den einen oder anderen Sieg 
Wir könnten ja mal Duos zocken und später dann auch zu viert im Squad.


----------

